# What model is my Trek



## pdk42 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

I've just bought a used 2006 Trek Madone 5.x. The seller was insistent that it was a 5.6, but I can't find any reference to Trek having produced a 5.6 - ever. The frame has the 'kink' in the seat post rail that follows the line of the rear wheel, so it looks very much to me that it's a 5.5 or 5.2, Since it's got an Ultegra groupset, I'm fairly sure it's a 5.2, but would appreciate input from any Trek addicts out there. 

If it helps, the frame serial number is WL3255346.

Thanks.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds like 5.2


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

It should say right on the top tube what model it is (see pics). The 2006 came in 5.2, 5.5, and 5.9 
Does it look like one of these? Would help if you posted a pic of yours.

TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2006 Madone 5.2
TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2006 Madone 5.5
TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2006 Madone SL 5.9


----------



## pdk42 (Aug 17, 2012)

It looks like either a 5.2 or 5.5, but the colour scheme is identical to the 5.9 shot (minus the Discovery Channel ad). Given the Ultegra set, I'm leaning towards it being a 5.2. However, there is no model designation anywhere on it - not on the top tube or anywhere else; this is what's confusing me since all the photos I've seen of 5.2s have had shown the model in big lettering on the top bar.

Odd - and the seller was adamant that it's a 5.6 !


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Maybe someone did a part swap (downgrade) and you have a 5.9 frame with Ultegra components.
The 5.9 doesn't have the model designation on it, but weird that you don't have the discovery logo.


----------



## pdk42 (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe it's a custom build from the frame?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pdk42 said:


> Maybe it's a custom build from the frame?


It's possible. 
Another possibility is the original frame broke and was replaced with the 5.9 frame under warranty. That happens sometimes when they run out of stock of older frames.

Another possibility which I've seen before. Someone had a 5.9 (either bought or stolen). Took off the components and sold them. Replaced them with cheaper components, then sold the bike as a 5.9 at a higher price. 
I almost bought a bike like that. The seller bought it used but it was too big so he was re-selling it. When I looked at it, I informed him it's not the model spec he was was selling it as. He never realized it and was duped out of a lot of money. 

Was the seller the original owner? If so, he would've known this stuff. I would do some research on the serial number to see if it's stolen. There's some online databases for that. 
Something surely doesn't add up.


----------



## pdk42 (Aug 17, 2012)

The seller was a serious cyclist and I think very trustworthy. The bike is in immaculate condition - it even has the plastic protective covers still on the OCLV badges on the seat stays. Anyhow, I think I've figured it out. My bike is identical to this one (save for a few after-market mods such as wheels and crank):

https://www.eliweiss.net/images/2008/madone062808.jpg

There's no 5.2 logo on the top bar, but I found the image on a blog where the owner was quite categorical it was a 5.2. 

Thanks for the help guys.

It's a fantastic bike - I'm really loving it.


----------

